# Feedback 2011



## Jeepr21 (Jul 28, 2004)

We had people passing out comment cards which hopefully will help, but I'd also like to get a thread started on here to try and get any additional feedback... A single post from each of the guys who came to the show... whether you just came in to check out the cars... or entered your car to get an award.

Please answer the following in your reply:


-What did you like about the show?


-What did you not like about the show?


-What kind of activities would you like to see next year? (Think about liability and remember we pay for insurance)


-View/Opinion on parking/classes? (We truly do apologize about the giant dirt lot :thumbdown


-Those of you who didn't park your VW/Audi/Euro Car in the actual show... Why? 


-WHAT WOULD IT TAKE to get you to park IN the show next year?


There might be additional questions added to this first post Thursday Morning. so if you already answered the questions above, feel free to edit your post and add... or don't... I'm pretty laid back. 

Thank you all for coming to the show... I personally feel like this year was twice as good as last years... and I hope we can make the next one even better!

-PHP (Pink Hat Phil) hehe


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

One was already started..


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

already did this in the other thread. but thats ok. 


-What did you like about the show?

I liked the location and facilities, i liked that we were able to move our cars to park with friends, I like that its not a giant grid/lot setup. It was great that there were activities going on all weekend, whether you participated in every aspect of it or not, there was always something to do. I like that even though things started early it wasnt a hassle to get in and park. I hate being at a far away show(which i consider a vacation in many ways) and having to rush around at 7 am to get in on time

-What did you not like about the show?

I think there was a little to much announcing on sunday. i think doing some, taking a break and playing music, then going back to it would have been a little better personally. that wasnt even a big deal, thats literally the only thing i can think of to answer this question


-What kind of activities would you like to see next year? (Think about liability and remember we pay for insurance)

I think the limbo was cool to watch, raffles are good. as far as activities i think you guys have that well under control, more than most events. With any event like this people are often times not going to participate which can be stressful for the people organizing it(i learned this when we attempted peoples choice judging at dubs in the sand 1 ughhh), but its good for people that want to do it.

-View/Opinion on parking/classes? (We truly do apologize about the giant dirt lot )

judging the show by class is cool. as you probably saw theres always a handful of people that dont really care, more so there to chill and see friends. I think having classed parking is good for people that want it, but have it optional as it kind of turned into this year.


----------



## Jeepr21 (Jul 28, 2004)

Wolfsgart NEEDS feedback. comment cards aren't enough.

I don't think we need to remove a thread like this from this event's page. Feedback is GOOD.

I don't care if some guy who runs some "super euro car show 2012" reads the feedback... if anything, feedback from our show will help people run better show's for everyone... We're laid back... Let's communicate it. :thumbup:

And thanks for the feedback! keep it coming!! need more people's info (specially if you didn't fill out a comment card!)


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Jeepr21 said:


> Wolfsgart NEEDS feedback. comment cards aren't enough.
> 
> I don't think we need to remove a thread like this from this event's page. Feedback is GOOD.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## gcorrado60 (May 2, 1999)

Not sure why but i cant post with reply saying message to short....anyway

-What did you like about the show?
*The location, laid back atmosphere, friendly staff!*

-What did you not like about the show?
*seemed as if cars could roll in any time. I know blue bags posted it was nice to not have to rush but maybe make a time window for people showing to be in by, gates open at 8:30 if showing please be in by noon or something. Drove over from NY on saturday with the wife, arrived 11ish and had seen everything by 12:15. Just would have liked to see some of the cars in the great pics posted 
*

-What kind of activities would you like to see next year? (Think about liability and remember we pay for insurance) *Maybe some test drives in new cars, chipped cars, built cars
*

-View/Opinion on parking/classes? (We truly do apologize about the giant dirt lot :thumbdown
*Thought it was fine*

-Those of you who didn't park your VW/Audi/Euro Car in the actual show... Why? 
*Asked myself the same question on the drive home *

-WHAT WOULD IT TAKE to get you to park IN the show next year?
*Better planning on my part for the weekend... free t-shirt wouldnt hurt :laugh: *
:beer:


----------



## fs454 (May 13, 2008)

*-What did you like about the show?
*Laid back atmosphere as everyone's been saying. Chillest show ever, definitely a change from the beasts like Waterfest. Definitely a concentration of some really nice cars showing up to this one. An unexpected 3rd place in Audi A-class was exciting too, thanks! I parked in-show originally to just be closer to the action. Working on my ride for next year!

*-What did you not like about the show?
*If anything, the lack of vendors. I love the bigger shows for the ability to shop and even fix stuff that broke during the weekend. I like the "buy cool stuff at a discount, install it while at the show" atmosphere of the bigger shows. Maybe as the show keeps gaining steam more vendor booths will pop up? thumbs up for Unitronic though, my favorite booth always thanks to their white A3. 

*-What kind of activities would you like to see next year? (Think about liability and remember we pay for insurance)*
I found it pretty sweet this year, plenty to do especially saturday which was nonstop cool stuff, The cruise, Al's, the after parties and the PVW shoot. good stuff. 

afterthought: maybe use the indoor expo areas (like where Unitronic took their booth cars to shoot photos) as vendor areas or something else. It'd offer a chance for us to cool off and browse some booths and whatnot. 

Maybe add a water mister somewhere! Walking through the mister at waterfest definitely was essential in cooling off. hahah. I'm nitpicking. 

*-View/Opinion on parking/classes? (We truly do apologize about the giant dirt lot )
*Whatever you guys did this year for parking in-show was great. Class parking was good but the best part about it was that it was loose class parking...aka everyone kinda ventured around after a while and found nice spots to park, like under that tree. Makes it more social, and again, contributes to being such a chill show. 

As for classes, again done nicely. The euro car class was an EXTREMELY welcome change to the VAG only nature of a lot of the shows. My buddy's Saab 9-3 deserves to be seen and he always ends up parking in the bottom of the barrel lots where everyone's parking their minivans and pickup trucks like at Waterfest, but here it's a welcome addition to the show. Keep it up.

*-Those of you who didn't park your VW/Audi/Euro Car in the actual show... Why? 
*Almost didn't. Then I did, and won 3rd Audi A class. good decision. hahah.

*-WHAT WOULD IT TAKE to get you to park IN the show next year?
*I'll be there.


----------



## Jeepr21 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback! keep it coming! I'm liking what i'm hearing (the good and the bad).

One thing: we couldn't really control what we could and couldn't use at the show... I personally really wanted to use that HUGE expo building, but i think cost played a huge part in why we didn't use it... there's also rules if you park cars in there (less then 1/4 tank of gas, can't leak any fluid, etc etc etc... 

Also next year I hope to get more vendors in... This year I was kind of short-noticed on contacting people.


----------



## luckypenney (Nov 29, 2010)

*-What did you like about the show?*

Very laid back atmosphere.

*-What did you not like about the show?*

I agree with blue bags, a little more music would be nice. ( Not that I didn't want to hear Denver)


*-What kind of activities would you like to see next year? (Think about liability and remember we pay for insurance)*

You guys have it under control

*-View/Opinion on parking/classes? (We truly do apologize about the giant dirt lot )
*
I like how everything was scattered everybody in rows is boring. I didn't mind the dirt lot, however my car was lucky to even get a $3 car wash. 


*-Those of you who didn't park your VW/Audi/Euro Car in the actual show... Why? *

I eventually came to my senses and brought the car in.

*-WHAT WOULD IT TAKE to get you to park IN the show next year?*

Oh, don't worry, I'll be there.


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

-What did you like about the show?
Location.Love Burlington.Perfect place to spend a weekend with family and see some cool cars.I love the set up of the place.Cars in a row,gets boring


-What did you not like about the show?
Not enough cars in my opinion.I was hoping for much much more.i also notice lot of coming and going.maybe i came at the wrong time


-What kind of activities would you like to see next year? (Think about liability and remember we pay for insurance)
Dont care much about those,but they always make a show more enjoyable.

-View/Opinion on parking/classes? (We truly do apologize about the giant dirt lot :thumbdown
not picky.Sometimes its better to have em all organized,and sometimes i like variety.

-Those of you who didn't park your VW/Audi/Euro Car in the actual show... Why? 
my cars were not finished.Came in the wides jetta

-WHAT WOULD IT TAKE to get you to park IN the show next year?
Hopefully ill have something finished by next 

I was a bit disapointed with the turn out.Was hoping for more car.Since i only came for a day,maybe i missed something.Location is nice,def different from other vw shows in NE area.More vendors and swap meet would be welcomed.I love buying junk at the show.Little used stuff that you cant pick up from bigger vendors.
With this said,i will deff see you guys next year.Next time around hopefully with my own car showing.


----------



## Paulski-FR (Jul 23, 2010)

I attended the event Sunday, so I missed all the activities that happened Friday and Saturday

*-What did you like about the show?*
The cars and having other makes there (BMWs & bag riders cars)
The location
Being able to take pictures inside the building. (http://i.imgur.com/TlfuN.jpg) It would be cool to have a set of cars in there as well once the event grows larger. But only the crème de la crème.

*-What did you not like about the show?*
The food (i know i can go in town and look for some place better, but I was with Unitronic and didn't feel like taking a car out.)
The music
Not enough cars

*-What kind of activities would you like to see next year? (Think about liability and remember we pay for insurance)*
Add some activities for Sunday as well. 

*-View/Opinion on parking/classes? (We truly do apologize about the giant dirt lot )*
It's all good. I don't really care where people parked, as long as the place looked filled.






Overall, I did enjoy the event. Would definitely come back next year, because I love Vermont and the location is cool.


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

My only two critiques are get cars into the show area faster, and tell the DJ to take a deep breath and stop talking for 2 seconds. 

Other than that I love coming to VT every year for this show.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

-What did you like about the show?
I got to fit it into a family vacation enroute to Lobstahfest and beeyah's

-What did you not like about the show?
Dirt entryway. Lack of '11 shirts FS on Sunday (me being self-centered)

-What kind of activities would you like to see next year? (Think about liability and remember we pay for insurance)
Al's french fry eating challenge

-View/Opinion on parking/classes? (We truly do apologize about the giant dirt lot :thumbdown
It worked as-is. Suprised more 10x10's weren't up though. Maybe a little spread out, but could have spaced the cars further apart to get good photo access to each car and make it look like a bigger show.

-Those of you who didn't park your VW/Audi/Euro Car in the actual show... Why? 
I was only going to be there for an hour or two. Had to get back o the road.

-WHAT WOULD IT TAKE to get you to park IN the show next year?
Get some of my local Fastdubs of CNY people to go for the weekend, but with it being back to back against Waterfest it's difficult.


----------



## vdubbervt (Apr 1, 2008)

GoFastChickenwing said:


> My only two critiques are get cars into the show area faster, *and tell the DJ to take a deep breath and stop talking for 2 seconds.*
> 
> Other than that I love coming to VT every year for this show.


Hahahahahaha! :beer:


----------



## Jeepr21 (Jul 28, 2004)

GoFastChickenwing said:


> tell the DJ to take a deep breath and stop talking for 2 seconds.


hahaha X2! 

Thanks for all the feedback!! Hopefully next year we'll work out some of the kinks! Overall sounds like everyone's being positive about the whole show! That makes us feel good!! hopefully next year I'll actually have a VW to put in the show! got some idea's up my sleeve's.


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

-What did you like about the show?
The location, laid back atmosphere, *friendly staff!*:thumbup:

Especially Phil.. Hey Phil! did you get your charger back from Anthony yet?
-Bruce


----------

